# Has anyone done legal separation in Tennessee ?



## Honda750 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am looking at a legal separation in Tennessee, want to keep my wife on my health insurance plan. I have been reviewing some google searches on legal separations, but almost all the searches are pulling up divorces, instead. I understand the process is very similar as a divorce. The legal separation would be uncontested. 
I just need to know from anyone who has been through this procedure, how it went and how long it takes.


----------

